# I need a Full Bobcat Mount, suggestions?



## Big W (May 23, 2006)

Had a good weekend with my boys this weekend, I finally got a bobcat that has eluded me for years. Always wanted a full body mount now need a suggestion of who does the best work on the North side of Houston. Also my youngest son got his first animal this weekend. I promised him just like I did his older brother that we would do something with it. So I'm hoping whoever I get the bobcat to will do a euro mount for my sons hog. I don't know which was a bigger trophy, but I do know my youngest went to sleep with a smile on his face knowing that now he gets to step up to the big time and shoot his first deer this year. Hopefully that will be another taxidermist bill we will pay later. Thanks for y'alls help, happy hunting.

Big W


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Woods and Water in Conroe does great work.281 296 9458


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Alief Taxidermist.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

American Wildlife Taxidermy
Humble, TX
Jaime
281-548-3333

Excellent work!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*A general suggestion*

From my African experience, everyone recognizes that cats are the hardest to get to look right.

So, I would do what you are doing. And if a particular taxidermist is great with cats and his price is 25% more, and his wait time is 2X or 3X....that's the one you should select. Good luck


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

David Majors with Major Creations in Cypress is who I would use.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Azlin Taxidermy in Clute did mine...was really pleased with the outcome.

Bobcats seem to be one of the tougher animals to get right...particularly the eyes and mouth.

He isn't the cheapest, or the quickest....but in my opinion, one of the best at cats.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Do LOTS of research and look at LOTS of photos of their past work to insure that their quality is to the standard that you are looking for. Like JohnBoat said, cats are the hardest to make look right and either they are or they aren't good, no middle ground, IMO. So either spend what it takes to get it right or waste your money and get it wrong.

Edit: 98aggie, that is a very good looking mount. Eyes and mouth look natural.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

These both ... are EXCELLENT cat mounts.

PM me if you need a phone number. My guy is really, really talented ...

~Spec


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Alief


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> David Majors with Major Creations in Cypress is who I would use.


X2! David is top notch!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Hullahopper said:


> X2! David is top notch!


I picked up mine from David Majors in Cypress about a month ago. I'm really pleased with the way it came out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> From my African experience, everyone recognizes that cats are the hardest to get to look right.
> 
> So, I would do what you are doing. And if a particular taxidermist is great with cats and his price is 25% more, and his wait time is 2X or 3X....that's the one you should select. Good luck


I agree.....The eyes are EVERYTHING, and it seems that a lot of the mounts I see are beautiful until it comes to the eyes. They look cross-eyed or bug-eyed or something just isn't right. Do your research and demand to see recent photos before choosing. Pay close attention to the face/eyes. The finest bobcat mount I've ever seen was from a taxi in Colorado and no I can't remember who. In a nutshell, there are quite a few real artists out there when it comes to hoofed and feathered mounts. When it comes to predators, that number reduces significantly IMO.........That being said, I've seen some really nice predator work from B&B taxidermy, Houston


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

David Majors or Terry Bartee the way to go both do excellent work ...


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> These both ... are EXCELLENT cat mounts.
> 
> PM me if you need a phone number. My guy is really, really talented ...
> 
> ~Spec


Glad I wasn't in the middle of drinking something when I saw this!


----------



## needsalt (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mount I just finished*

Here is one I just finished. Cats are all about the eyes


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Tejas Taxidermy in Spring has done all my mounts for the past 30 years. Have always been well pleased with the work...a true artist.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Brush country in George West did all my deer,cats and coyotes.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Laura Lewis does some great mounts. She has about 5 bobcats in her shop now and they all looked fantastic.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> These both ... are EXCELLENT cat mounts.
> 
> PM me if you need a phone number. My guy is really, really talented ...
> 
> ~Spec


LOL!! :rotfl:


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

needsalt said:


> Here is one I just finished. Cats are all about the eyes


Do you have a taxi shop?

That looks good.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rodney Humbird in alvin does great work and been in biz 40 yrs or more


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Laura Lewis does some great mounts. She has about 5 bobcats in her shop now and they all looked fantastic.


Can't go wrong with her, she prob does a 100 or so a yr, she does contract work by some mentioned here....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Can't go wrong with her, she prob does a 100 or so a yr, she does contract work by some mentioned here....


I stopped in there today and everything she had looked bad ***.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

jimmy sparks did a great job on my bobcat. dont know if he is still in bussiness or not. dose anyone know weather he is or not ?


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

*bobcat*

heres mine done by Robert House with Sportsmans Choice Tax, can someone help turning it.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Mount*

I have had 3 bobcats and a Ram mounted by Doug at Diamond E taxidermy in Humble. In my opinion all where great. 281-782-2069


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*Full Mount*

Check with Darryl, at (281) 507-4061. He's located just off Hwy 225 in Deer Park. He did my euro javalina mount on a plaque and did a great job. He also had some full mount cats and pigs along with some African mounts and was pretty reasonable. Good Luck.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

I currently have a cat at Daryl's shop. This is my first cat he's done but he's does other work for me. He does excellent work. You can look him up at D&S taxidermy on facebook


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bobcat*

Wildlife sportsman artistry.......jleshhunt.com.......best I have seen......my buddy did this one for me before I knew about joe.....


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

That is an awesome mount!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> Wildlife sportsman artistry.......jleshhunt.com.......best I have seen......my buddy did this one for me before I knew about joe.....


Best one I've ever seen also.


----------



## hayter12 (Dec 28, 2011)

*taxidermy designs*

Give Manuel a call at Taxidermy Designs they do really good work

281-255-8411


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Azlin*

Mr Azlin in Clute does top notch work.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 1837809


Here's another idea as far as a mount goes. I killed the cat in the marsh, thats why I chose the cat catching a duck.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 1837817


Anther angle.


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

Clay Wagner. Deer creek taxidermy. Check out his website. Best cats in Texas by a mile!

Also James Newport @ mesquite creek taxidermy


The rest don't compare to the quality these guys put out on cats and deer. But they aren't cheap. However it's worth it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

cjbasso said:


> heres mine done by Robert House with Sportsmans Choice Tax, can someone help turning it.


and the only one that really looks right award goes to...

this one


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> These both ... are EXCELLENT cat mounts.
> 
> PM me if you need a phone number. My guy is really, really talented ...
> 
> ~Spec


 Those are different,


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Here's a cpl my Bro did, he DON'T need the work, pics are just a few of diff forms. Here's his FB link of more of his work. https://www.facebook.com/MoyeTaxidermy/photos_stream


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bobcat*

Helen Sliva near Eagle lake does great work, 979-478-6788.
This is my cat.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

mad dog said:


> Helen Sliva near Eagle lake does great work, 979-478-6788.
> This is my cat.


I like cat mounts where the cat looks mean more than the ones that look like a house cat.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I had one done by Conroe taxidermy. Price was high, work was average at best, and the form I picked was stupid. I've never seen a bobcat in the wild standing on a log with his mouth wide open, but that's what I picked. Next time it will be something that's more natural that you might actually see a cat doing.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Another nod to Clay Wagner. Here's one that a customer recently picked up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Alief


Bobby turns out some good stuff.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Bobby turns out some good stuff.


I've been using him for atleast 30 years. I have a house full of mounts. LOL He has a lot of experience. Alief Taxi .


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I've been using him for atleast 30 years. I have a house full of mounts. LOL He has a lot of experience. Alief Taxi .


I saw him about 2 years ago and he was getting around with a cane. Got thrown from a horse on an elk hunt. Is he all healed up now?


----------

